# Forum Other Languages Greek language  The component антроп(o)-

## Antonio1986

Компонент *антро-* происходит от греческого словa: anthropos (άνθρωπος), которoe значит *человек*. 
В русском языке употребляются многие греческих слов, которые содержат это слово.
Например
1. антропология = antrhopos (άνθρωπος) + logos (λόγος = речь , анализ  ) = совокупность научных дисциплин, занимающихся изучением человека
2. мизантроп = misos (μίσος =ненависть) +   antrhopos (άνθρωπος) = человек ненавидящий людей 
3. антропофаг = людоед, каннибал = antrhopos (άνθρωπος) + fao (φάω = кушать, есть)
4. антропоморфизм = antrhopos (άνθρωπος) +morfi (μορφή = уподобление) 
Если я сочетаю компонент:* фил-* (filos =друг ) из предыдущего треда с компонентом: *антроп-* производится слово *филантропия*  = благотворительность

----------


## SergeMak

А в чем вопрос?

----------


## Antonio1986

> А в чем вопрос?

 Netu voprosa.
This is the Forum: Greek Language. 
We post things associated with Greek Language. 
There are also other forums about other languages.

----------


## Medved

LOL  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Антропоморфный дендромутант  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> LOL

 _"... what else wants to ask this annoying guy ...."_
Medved my reputation in MR is declining ... every one associates me with questions.
The problem is that I cannot contribute in nothing else except Greek that is my mother language, for this reason I asked for the Master Admin to create the Greek Forum.

----------


## dtrq

Actually, it's a good idea considering importance of Greek language in world culture, science, etc and its huge herritage in all other languages.

----------


## Antonio1986

> Actually, it's a good idea considering importance of Greek language in world culture, science, etc and its huge herritage in all other languages.

 From the words you used in this sentence guess which derives from Greek.

----------


## dtrq

I literaly just typed "No idea. Not culture, science, language for sure" before realised I'm using this word again  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> I literaly just typed "No idea. Not culture, science, language for sure" before realised I'm using this word again

 ... and from idea we have so many other words such as *идеализм, идеология ...*  etc

----------


## diogen_

> ... and from idea we have so many other words such as *идеализм, идеология ...*  etc

 *идиот*? ::

----------


## dtrq

> Идио́т (от др.-греч. ἰδιώτης — «частное лицо»):
> Идиот — в Древней Греции человек, живущий в отрыве от общественной жизни, не участвующий в общем собрании граждан полиса и иных формах государственного и общественного демократического управления.

 Хм, интересно, современное разговорное значение это слово получило еще с тех времен, до попадания в медицину, или после? Потому что неясно, с чего медикам пришло в голову называть таким словом больных столь тяжелой формой умственной и физической неполноценности.

----------


## Antonio1986

> Идио́т (от др.-греч. ἰδιώτης — «частное лицо»):
> Идиот — в Древней Греции человек, живущий в отрыве от общественной жизни, не участвующий в общем собрании граждан полиса и иных формах государственного и общественного демократического управления.

 В «Никомаховой этике» Аристотель отмечал, что «человек по природе существо общественное». 
Человек не участвующий в обществе по определению не полезный ... он просто идиот (both definitions of idiot and individual are blend in).
Мы не должны забывать что древние греки философы оказали влияние на философию Карла Маркса.

----------

